# Found older baby pidgeon/dove in garden (UK)



## 94PidgeonStreet (Jul 23, 2014)

Yesterday about 8pm I found what I believe might be a baby stock dove in the garden, possibly 2 - 2 and a half weeks old I'm guessing from pictures I have looked at online.

He appears to be in good health from what I have been able to determine so far, he was trying to fly up a fence panel to another pidgeon purched on top at one point and since I have taken him in has explored the spare room I have left him in as there is bird muck all over the place on stacked up boxes and in the window ledge.

I have managed to weight him yesterday at 260g but he is very frightened and wont take food, I did manage to get some watered down oats and a pee in him which he swallowed but it was not easy.

I have left food and water down consisting of wild bird seed, some dried oats cut up and also some warmed defreosted peas. Unfortunately I don't know if he has eaten any of what I left down last night so am worried he is not eating. I have made more effort to note what I have put down today.

I placed him in a box used for 5x A4 paper reams with a hole cut out in the lid and have since cut a hole in the side. There is a folded towle placed on the bottom and also kitchen paper lining and some cut up strips also.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what to do?

I have attached pictures to help identify and age him. Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

* What a cutie!

Here is a wonderful UK resource link with info about wood pigeons and rehab centers and feeding and more info on baby pigeons: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm *


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

yup very cute woodpigeon baby. Enjoy looking after him/her. I'm jealous lol


----------



## 94PidgeonStreet (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replklies. I had already found the website and I think that lead me to this forum. I did find a good post on the forum here http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/help-ive-found-a-starving-pigeon-emergency-73800.html?highlight=starving+pigeon
which gave me the confidence to be a bit more hands on with him and get him to eat.

After the first day of struggling to get him to eat I wrapped him up as suggested and after about an hour of trying managed to get a pea in his beak which he swallowed. Eventually after a couple of attempts at this it got easier, I think it's also down to the bird to learn how to take the food from a non-beak equiped human being  Anyway after another wrapped up feeding session I let him stand on his own and he let me feed him freestanding which was great. I also managed to dip his beak in an egg cup and he practically gulped half of it down.

He had also had a peck at the odd pea that fell during feeding and I found that he was quite able to feed himself very soon.

I have for the most left him to it now, I give him peas and I sprinkle powedered oyster shell from time to time on them. I've also put a pot of wild bird seed down with uncrushed oyster shell grit mixed in which he seems to be eating too. I'm not sure he is drinking from the egg cups as he alwasys spills them but I am guess he is getting water from the peas, or drinking from the rectangular pie dish I bought for him to bath in which he seems to ignore for bathing 

I am also giving him a light spray of water with a spray gun to try and encourage him to clean himself.

He is now very alert and strong, quite happy to flick his wings at me or even peck if I move to quick or invade his space too much. He is also able to fly from the floor right to the ceiling and generally around in the small room I have put him in.

However I have noticed that the middle front claw of his left foot points to one side and the joint looks thicker or swallen compared to the others. I had not noticed this until a few days in, however he does seem to be ok, not limping and is able to purch on a piece of wooden curtain pole I clamped into the window for him.

Also yesterday I noticed some small bugs on him, I have managed to look at these and I think they are feather lice. I have been to the local pet shop that opens late and they only have treatments for poultry and work times are going to make it hard to get to other shops before the weekend. I am hoping that a pet shop near work will have something. What do I need to get? I have seen a lot of caged bird treatments available such as this one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Johnsons-anti-mite-spray-extra-kills-mites-lice-etc-all-birds-parrots-pigeons-/290832871847?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Birds&hash=item43b6fd71a7

I was thinking of ordering something online in case I am unable to find anything else, at least I will have something I can use within a few days then. I will attach a picture of the offending creatures!

I would also be interested to know what age people think he is based on the earlier pictures I posted, he has grown up very fest and at leasts looks not far off ready to be making his own way but I don't want to le him go to early.

I have him in a spare room at the back of the house so he can see the garden where I recovered him from. There is also a flat roof extension under the window so I was thinking of leaving the window open over a weekend so he could go when he wants but also come back in too if he wanted.
There are always other woodpigeons around the area, always dancing around each other up and down on the fencing in the garden too. I am sure there is also at least a couple of nests within 2 doors from my house.
I have read about leaving a pigeon in a cage outdoors to get used to it, but as I have given him the freedom and space of a room I don't know if this would be a good or bad idea now.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I will also tag on an up to date picture of him. It's amazing how fast they change.


----------

